# Los Angeles. CA, Emma, F, URGENT, Pet ID: A1011027



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13097078










Gorgeous sleek black coat with tan legs and underbody. Little shy at first but wanting to get to know you after a few moments. Will need to be trained and given lots of attention. Impound # A1011027

<span style="color: #FF6666">This dog is in REAL DANGER of being killed since she has been at the shelter for longer than they normally keep dogs. Please give this dog the second chance she deserves</span>
This dog is at the City of Los Angeles East Valley Shelter which is a very high volume shelter. The dogs usually don’t have very long from their available date until they are euthanized. The dogs in ISO have 0-1 days from their available date. To see photos of most of the dogs at the East Valley Shelter, please click here.

All dogs and cats, eight weeks of age or older, adopted from the City MUST be surgically sterilized prior to their release to their new owner/guardian. 

If you want to adopt, please call or go to shelter immediately. If the doggy you want is no longer available, please go to the shelter anyway because sweet, wonderful dogs/puppies come in everyday: all needing a loving new home.

Adoption fee includes spay/neuter, shots, microchip, and licensing.


----------



## mtman (Feb 22, 2009)

Elly, we are in Colorado. We are not a rescue and wonder how we could get this dog? She is the mirror image of our Sarah and the description is of the same temp. Would hate to see her PTS.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Bruce and his wife were approved through http://www.gsdrcolorado.com to adopt their Bozwell. Boz is livin' the life in the Colorado Rockies. Just thought it might help if you know he's an approved adopter.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

bruce have you called the shelter to tell them there is real interest in her and to see what their procedures require and what kind of cooperation you can get from them to work on transport if any. if you could get coop from the shelter you could fly her to you. where there is a will there is a way. also want to ask you if you know whether she gets along with other dogs and do you have facilities to keep this girl and your current girl separate if you need to? good luck and goodspeed to you. i don't imagine she has much time.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Los Angeles. CA, Emma, F, URGENT, Pet ID: A101*

hi guys... i'm just over a mile from this shelter. i can temperament test her today, please pm me and let me know what else can be done to help!

edit: just did an animal id search and she is not coming up in the shelters database.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Los Angeles. CA, Emma, F, URGENT, Pet ID: A101*

I found her on petfinder and just posted her but I would do what Katie said that is a start you never know what might happen even a transport could be something they know of. Good luck, I hope to see this girl out soon she is beautiful.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Los Angeles. CA, Emma, F, URGENT, Pet ID: A101*

petfinder is maintained by volunteers on a weekly or bi weekly basis - the shelters database is updated automatically by the hour and is much more accurate. she is not showing up. in case the animal id was incorrect, ive been scrolling thru all the shelter photos while on hold with the shelter. i do not believe she is still there.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Los Angeles. CA, Emma, F, URGENT, Pet ID: A101*

UPDATE: she was adopted Sunday!!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Los Angeles. CA, Emma, F, URGENT, Pet ID: A101*

Thank you so much for the update!!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Los Angeles. CA, Emma, F, URGENT, Pet ID: A101*

that is awesome news!!!


----------



## mtman (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Los Angeles. CA, Emma, F, URGENT, Pet ID: A101*

We learned later that she had been adopted Sunday. Thank you one and all and we are sooooo happy that she has hopefully found a permenant home. She is such a beautiful girl and if she is half as loving as our Sarah we know some family has to be thrilled with her. Thank you all again...


----------

